# PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?



## problem84 (7. März 2019)

*PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage konnte mir die Sucherei im Netz nicht so wirklich beantworten.

Relativ simpel gefragt: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen PCIe-Slots und was steckt man am besten in welchen Slot? Ich frage mich das, weil ich eine PCIe-Netzwerkkarte verbauen möchte.

Mein Asus MAXIMUS X CODE hat folgende Slots:

3 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x1 
2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16, x8/x8, or x8/x4+x4)
1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x4 mode, schwarz) *1
*1 The PCIe x4_3 slot shares bandwidth with PCIex1_3. The PCIe x4_3 is default set at x2 mode. 

In welchen Slot sollte ich jetzt z. B. die Netzwerkkarte (Asus XG-C100C 10G) stecken?

Belegt ist einer der "PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16, x8/x8, or x8/x4+x4)" Slots durch die GPU und der "PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x4 mode, schwarz) *1" Slot durch eine Soundkarte.

Vielen Dank vorab.

MfG, prb

PS: Falls sich das jemand fragt – ich will die Netwerkkarte verbauen, um einen Defekt der Onboard-Netwerkkarte ausschließen zu können. Ich habe ständig Paketverlust.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*

Hast du mal in das Handbuch des Mainboards geguckt? Da steht alles drin, was du wissen möchtest ^^

Höchstwahrscheinlich ist der oberste PCIe x16 Slot voll angebunden für die GPU. Wenn du im zweiten x16 Slot schon was hast, könnte es sein, dass die GPU nur mit 8 Lanes angebunden ist, aber wie gesagt steht das alles im Handbuch


----------



## problem84 (8. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*

Die Infos in diesem Thread habe ich aus dem Handbuch rauskopiert, bin aber nicht so wirklich schlau daraus geworden. Außerdem gibt es das Handbuch nicht auf deutsch, was das Ganze nicht unbedingt einfacher macht (gerade dann, wenn es technisch wird).

Um auf meinen Praxisfall zurückzukommen: Es ist also eigentlich egal, in welchen der 3 „PCIe 3.0/2.0 x1“ Slots ich die Netzwerkkarte stecke?


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*



problem84 schrieb:


> Mein Asus MAXIMUS X CODE hat folgende Slots:
> 
> 3 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x1
> 2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16, x8/x8, or x8/x4+x4)
> ...



So schwer ist das nicht.

Du hast zwei PCIe 16x Slots. Davon ist der obere mit vollen 16 Lanes angebunden und der zweite mit 8 Lanes.
Hast du eine Karte oben eingesteckt, bekommt sie die 16 Lanes. Bei zwei Karten werden die 16 Lanes in 2x8 Lanes aufgeteilt.

Dazu hast du noch einen 4x Slot. Der ist etwas kleiner als die 16x Slots aber größer als die 1x Slots. Der müsste shared mit den M.2 Slots sein. Da musst du mal im Handbuch gucken.

Zusätzlich sind noch drei PCIe 1x Slots verbaut. Einer davon sollte weit genug unten liegen, um ihn nutzen zu können.
Dort steckst du deine Erweiterungskarte ein.
Aber wozu brauchst du eine extra Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## problem84 (8. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Danke für eure Antworten. Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass sich nicht alle so gut auskennen und bei technischen Begriffen im englischen nicht so fit sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast zwei PCIe 16x Slots. Davon ist der obere mit vollen 16 Lanes angebunden und der zweite mit 8 Lanes.
> Hast du eine Karte oben eingesteckt, bekommt sie die 16 Lanes. Bei zwei Karten werden die 16 Lanes in 2x8 Lanes aufgeteilt.



Dazu mal eine ganz blöde Rückfrage: Ich habe im unteren PCIe 16x Slot einen Support-Lüfter für die GPU stecken (Jonsbo VF-1 RGB Fan). Strom bekommt dieser aber via Kabel über das Netzteil und nicht über den Steckplatz selbst. Im Steckplatz steckt nur eine Plastikhalterung vom Lüfter für mehr Stabilität. Die Arretierung am Ende des Steckplatzes wird von der Plastikhalterung im Slot aber hochgeklappt. Ich nehme doch an, dass die Aufteilung der Lanes nur dann erfolgt, wenn eine Karte mit Kontakten im Slot steckt, oder reicht da evtl. auch schon diese Plastikhalterung?



Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu hast du noch einen 4x Slot. Der ist etwas kleiner als die 16x Slots aber größer als die 1x Slots. Der müsste shared mit den M.2 Slots sein. Da musst du mal im Handbuch gucken.



In dem PCIe 4x Slot steckt meine Soundkarte (Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5). Ich habe beide M.2 Slots auf dem Mainboard belegt (512 GB im ersten + 1 TB im zweiten Steckplatz; beides Samsung 970 PRO M.2 NVMe SSD). Verstehe ich das richtig, dass bei einem belegten PCIe 4x Slot die M.2 SSDs dann langsamer sind? Oder was ist mit shared gemeint? Im Handbuch (Seite 24; siehe Link) finde ich nur etwas zu einer "Hyper M.2 X16 card". Oder meinst du damit so eine und nicht die standard M.2 Steckplätze.

Handbuch ASUS MAXIMUS X CODE: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...S_X_CODE/E13461_ROG_MAXIMUS_X_CODE_UM_WEB.pdf

Diese Infos hier findet man unter den Spezifikationen auf der Asus-Webseite. Im Handbuch habe ich dazu nichts gefunden:

_*1 The PCIe x4_3 slot shares bandwidth with PCIex1_3. The PCIe x4_3 is default set at x2 mode._ -> Wenn also einer der beiden Slots nicht belegt ist, bekommen man auch kein Probleme, richtig? Im PCIe 4x steckt wie gesagt die Soundkarte; im PCIe x1_3 steckt aktuell keine Karte.

_*2 When the M.2_1 Socket 3 is operating in SATA mode, SATA port 1 will be disabled._ -> Im SATA Port 1 steckt bei mir eine HDD als "Datengrab". Meine M.2_1 Konfiguration Steht auf "Auto". Läuft Sie auf Auto dann im SATA- oder PCIE-Modus?  Abgesehen vom Speichertakt (2.666 MHz) und einigen deaktivierten Onboard-Feautures (Sound, Bluetooth, WLAN) steht mein BIOS auf Werkseinstellungen/Auto.

_*3 When the M.2_2 Socket 3 is operating in PCIe 3.0 x4 mode, SATA ports 5 and 6 will be disabled._ -> Steht bei mir auf x4. Die SATA-Ports 5 und 6 verwende ich aber nicht.

Spezifikationen ASUS MAXIMUS X CODE: Gaming-Mainboard ROG MAXIMUS X CODE | ASUS



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wozu brauchst du eine extra Netzwerkkarte?



Um einen Defekt der Onboard-Netwerkkarte bestätigen oder ausschließen zu können. Ich habe ständig Paketverlust (bis zu 30 %). Ich hab schon alles andere hinter mir. Rechner formatieren, anderes Netzwerkkabel, Firmwareupdate Router, neuer Router, alle anderen Geräte (inkl. WLAN) vom Router trennen und ein Techniker des Internetanbieters war auch schon hier. Das verwenden einer PCIe Netwerkkarte (Asus XG-C100C 10G) ist meine letzte Idee.

Hier noch eine Zusammenfassung der aktuellen Belegung des Mainboards:


_PCIe 3.0 x1_1 slot_ -> frei (hier würde ich die Netwerkkarte stecken)

_PCIe 3.0 x16/x8_1 slot_ -> GPU

_PCIe 3.0 x1_2 slot_ -> frei

_PCIe 3.0 x8_2 slot_ -> GPU Support-Lüfter (ohne Kontakt im PCIe-Slot; Plastikhalterung -> siehe oben)

_PCIe 3.0 x1_3 slot_ -> frei

_PCIe 3.0 x4_3 slot_ -> Soundkarte

_M.2_1 slot_ -> M.2 SSD (steht im BIOS auf Auto; SATA- oder PCIE-Modus ist auswählbar -> Welcher Modus wird bei Auto verwendet?)

_M.2_2 slot_ -> M.2 SSD (steht im BIOS auf x4)

Herzlichen Dank vorab für euer Feedback.

MfG, prb


----------



## problem84 (10. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*

Kurzes Update von meiner Seite.

Ich habe erst jetzt gemerkt, dass die Netwerkkarte einen PCIe x4-Slot benötigt. Musste daher die Soundkarte versetzen (die braucht nur einen PCIe x1-Slot).

Das Setup sieht jetzt so aus:


_PCIe 3.0 x1_1 slot_ -> Soundkarte

_PCIe 3.0 x16/x8_1 slot_ -> GPU

_PCIe 3.0 x1_2 slot_ -> frei

_PCIe 3.0 x8_2 slot_ -> GPU Support-Lüfter (ohne Kontakt im PCIe-Slot; Plastikhalterung -> siehe oben)

_PCIe 3.0 x1_3 slot_ -> frei

_PCIe 3.0 x4_3 slot_ -> Netzwerkkarte

_M.2_1 slot_ -> M.2 SSD (steht im BIOS auf Auto; SATA- oder PCIE-Modus ist auswählbar -> Welcher Modus wird bei Auto verwendet?)

_M.2_2 slot_ -> M.2 SSD (steht im BIOS auf x4)

Das Problem mit dem Paketverlust hat sich leider nicht erübrigt. Tritt auch bei der neuen Netzwerkkarte auf.

Trotzdem würde ich mich über ein Feedback zu den o. g. Fragen in meinem vorheringen Post freuen. Besonders das mit dem _"shared bandwidth von PCIex1_3 und PCIe x4_3"_ und _"SATA- oder PCIE-Modus"_ würde mich interessieren. Da gibt das Handbuch nicht wirklich viel her.

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Antworten.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*



problem84 schrieb:


> Dazu mal eine ganz blöde Rückfrage: Ich habe im unteren PCIe 16x Slot einen Support-Lüfter für die GPU stecken (Jonsbo VF-1 RGB Fan). Strom bekommt dieser aber via Kabel über das Netzteil und nicht über den Steckplatz selbst. Im Steckplatz steckt nur eine Plastikhalterung vom Lüfter für mehr Stabilität. Die Arretierung am Ende des Steckplatzes wird von der Plastikhalterung im Slot aber hochgeklappt. Ich nehme doch an, dass die Aufteilung der Lanes nur dann erfolgt, wenn eine Karte mit Kontakten im Slot steckt, oder reicht da evtl. auch schon diese Plastikhalterung?



Der Kühler hat keinen Einfluss auf die Lanes des Slots.
Aber bringt das Teil überhaupt was?



problem84 schrieb:


> In dem PCIe 4x Slot steckt meine Soundkarte (Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5). Ich habe beide M.2 Slots auf dem Mainboard belegt (512 GB im ersten + 1 TB im zweiten Steckplatz; beides Samsung 970 PRO M.2 NVMe SSD). Verstehe ich das richtig, dass bei einem belegten PCIe 4x Slot die M.2 SSDs dann langsamer sind? Oder was ist mit shared gemeint? Im Handbuch (Seite 24; siehe Link) finde ich nur etwas zu einer "Hyper M.2 X16 card". Oder meinst du damit so eine und nicht die standard M.2 Steckplätze.



Ich hab mal geguckt. Der erste M.2 Slot ist nur shared, wenn er als Sata Schnittstelle genutzt wird.
Der zweite M.2 Slot ist shared mit den Sata Ports. Der PCIe Slot ist nicht shared.



problem84 schrieb:


> Um einen Defekt der Onboard-Netwerkkarte bestätigen oder ausschließen zu können. Ich habe ständig Paketverlust (bis zu 30 %). Ich hab schon alles andere hinter mir. Rechner formatieren, anderes Netzwerkkabel, Firmwareupdate Router, neuer Router, alle anderen Geräte (inkl. WLAN) vom Router trennen und ein Techniker des Internetanbieters war auch schon hier. Das verwenden einer PCIe Netwerkkarte (Asus XG-C100C 10G) ist meine letzte Idee.



Hmm... also, wenn der Onboard Lan Port defekt wäre, würdest du gar keine Daten bekommen. Hast du mal den Wlan Adapter getestet?


----------



## problem84 (10. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*

Danke für deine Antworten Threshold.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Kühler hat keinen Einfluss auf die Lanes des Slots.
> Aber bringt das Teil überhaupt was?



Bei meinem System ist das MB-Tray gedreht verbaut. Die Komponenten stehen quasi auf dem Kopf (Lüfter GPU zeigen nach oben). Daher habe ich einen Support-Lüfter für die GPU verbaut, weil die Gehäuselüfter darüber quasi gegen die GPU-Lüfter arbeiten. Damit wollte ich das ganz etwas kompensieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mal geguckt. Der erste M.2 Slot ist nur shared, wenn er als Sata Schnittstelle genutzt wird.
> Der zweite M.2 Slot ist shared mit den Sata Ports. Der PCIe Slot ist nicht shared.



Ah, okay. Jetzt müsste ich nur rausfinden, welche Schnitstelle der erste M.2 Slot nutz, wenn dieser im BIOS auf Auto steht. Kann man das irgendwo im OS sehen? Das Handbuch hilf hier leider auch nicht weiter oder ich finde die entsprechende Stelle nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm... also, wenn der Onboard Lan Port defekt wäre, würdest du gar keine Daten bekommen. Hast du mal den Wlan Adapter getestet?



Wie meinst du das? WLAN nutze ich am Rechner nicht, weshalb habe ich WLAN über die Onboard Gerätekonfiguration im BIOS deaktiviert habe. Und WLAN kommt für mich eh nicht in Frage, da wir anscheinend Wände aus Kupfer habe und ich mit einer WLAN-Verbindung beim Spielen ständig Rubberbanding habe (hatte ich bei meinem vorherigen Rechner mal; daher habe ich das bei diesem auch garnicht erst probiert). Aber wenn das Problem bei der neuen Netwerkkarte auch besteht, wird es ja beim WLAN sicher auch so sein und die Onboard Netwerkkarte ist in Ordnung. Oder welche Schlüsse könnte ich beim verwenden der WLAN-Verbindung ziehen? Ich denke aber, es liegt am Internetanbieter (schlechtes Routing/Peering bei bestimmten Verbindungen).

MfG


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*



problem84 schrieb:


> Ah, okay. Jetzt müsste ich nur rausfinden, welche Schnitstelle der erste M.2 Slot nutz, wenn dieser im BIOS auf Auto steht. Kann man das irgendwo im OS sehen? Das Handbuch hilf hier leider auch nicht weiter oder ich finde die entsprechende Stelle nicht.



Wenn du beim ersten M.2 Slot Auto stehen hast, läuft das NVME Protokoll mit 4 Lanes über den PCH. Da musst du nichts weiter einstellen.



problem84 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? WLAN nutze ich am Rechner nicht, weshalb habe ich WLAN über die Onboard Gerätekonfiguration im BIOS deaktiviert habe. Und WLAN kommt für mich eh nicht in Frage, da wir anscheinend Wände aus Kupfer habe und ich mit einer WLAN-Verbindung beim Spielen ständig Rubberbanding habe (hatte ich bei meinem vorherigen Rechner mal; daher habe ich das bei diesem auch garnicht erst probiert). Aber wenn das Problem bei der neuen Netwerkkarte auch besteht, wird es ja beim WLAN sicher auch so sein und die Onboard Netwerkkarte ist in Ordnung. Oder welche Schlüsse könnte ich beim verwenden der WLAN-Verbindung ziehen? Ich denke aber, es liegt am Internetanbieter (schlechtes Routing/Peering bei bestimmten Verbindungen).
> 
> MfG



Ach so. mir ging es jetzt nur darum, ob Wlan problemlos geht. Wenn du wegen der Wände eh keine Verbindung bekommst, hat sich das erledigt.


----------



## problem84 (10. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*

Super, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Das Probieren einer anderen Netwerkkarte ist ja im Prinzip die gleiche Lösung wie das WLAN auszuprobieren. Oder gibt es einen Grund, wieso es mit WLAN gehen könnte? Ich könnte mir sonst ja eine Lösung mit WLAN-Repeatern überlegen.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*

Es geht ja darum zu ermitteln, ob das Mainboard einen Defekt hat. Wenn also der Wlan Adapter funktioniert, kann man darüber eine Verbindung erzielen.
Ansonsten gilt eben weiter ausprobieren und das Problem eingrenzen.


----------



## problem84 (11. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*

Danke für deine Antwort. Um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen, werde ich den Rechner bei Gelegenheit im Flur aufbauen, um eine gute WLAN-Verbindung zu erzielen.

Was ich aber meinte ist, dass wenn das Problem gleichermaßen bei der neuen PCIe-Netzwerkkarte auftritt, es ja höchstwahrscheinlich nicht am Board/der Onboard-Netwerkkarte liegt.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*



problem84 schrieb:


> Was ich aber meinte ist, dass wenn das Problem gleichermaßen bei der neuen PCIe-Netzwerkkarte auftritt, es ja höchstwahrscheinlich nicht am Board/der Onboard-Netwerkkarte liegt.



Genau. Dann würde ich das Problem woanders vermuten.
Hast du mal ein anderes Kabel genommen?


----------



## problem84 (12. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein anderes Kabel genommen?



Klar, war direkt einer der ersten Lösungsansätze. Ich habe alle anderen Geräte vom Router getrennt (LAN+WLAN) und ein anderes Kabel verwendet. Weiterhin das gleiche Problem.

Ich gehe mittlerweile davon aus, dass das Problem erst hinter der Telefondose zu finden ist. Demnächst wird das Haus und die Wohnungen direkt via Glasfaser ans Netz angeschlossen. Dann erübrigt sich die Suche nach dem Problem vielleicht. Trotzdem werde ich die Verbindung via WLAN mal ausprobieren.

Ein anderer Router würde mir als Lösung noch einfallen. Ich überlege schön länger, mir eine Fritz Box 7590 anzuschaffen. Die Speedport Router der Telekom sind nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei, wie ich gelesen habe. Ich habe aktuell den Speedport Smart v3.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2019)

*AW: PCIe: Unterschiede? Welcher Slot für was?*

Ich hab eine Fritz Box und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------

